

The music industry vs AOL - dalton
http://daltoncaldwell.com/the-music-industry-vs-aol

======
fiatmoney
You can bet that if AOL had the ability to, eg, dictate the terms of access to
particular websites, their business model would start to resemble that of the
big media companies. Making sure the internet industry resembles Big Media as
little as possible is one of the reasons net neutrality is a big deal.

~~~
dalton
Excellent point

